# Swollen eye lids



## Big momma (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi i have a tegus that has swollen eye lids. What should i do?


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 3, 2010)

Can you post some pictures?


...Jefroka


----------



## Big momma (Apr 3, 2010)

here they are,


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 4, 2010)

Big momma said:


> here they are,




Ok, for imaginary swollen eyelids, just imagine that they are not. :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## txrepgirl (Apr 4, 2010)

Is he shedding ? Sometimes when Tegus shed the skin on the eyelids bubble up a bit and they look swollen. Can he open his eyes all the way ? Do the eyes look clear and healthy or does he have some liquid or puss coming out ? Seeing some pictures of the eyes would help. What kind of lighting do you use ? 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.uvguide.co.uk/index.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.uvguide.co.uk/index.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------

